# Austin Texas



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 1, 2014)

Doesnt seem like this section of the forum gets much traffic but I figured I would see if anyone wants to meet up and do some shooting around town. Most of the kids at my school have very different schedules than me so its always hard to find people to just go shoot. Maybe we can start an every other weekend meet or something.


----------

